# Flex Nibs



## Leatherman1998 (Jul 26, 2015)

Would this Nib work on the Jr. Gent series? specifically the Aaron. (Noodler's Ahab/Konrad Flex #6 Replacement Steel Nib)

and has anyone looked at these? I really want to try to make one out of M3 or some similar metal-type (I know not totally metal) blank.
Pilot Vanishing Point Nib - 18k Black


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 26, 2015)

Levi, the Jr. Gent series which includes the Jr. Gent 1 and ll. the Jr. Statesman, and the Retro all use a 5 MM nib the Aron on the other hand was designed on the Jr. platform with some minor changes and uses a 6MM nib along with a longer bottom barrel. I just don't know if the Noodlers nib will work as I see no heart hole in the nib and the feed might not work. 
If looking for a semi flex nib you might want to try a Heritage nib,there are two members here that carry them in 6 MM, and I know that they will work on the Aaron.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jul 26, 2015)

Would this work? (Heritance Nibs : Single Heritance 6MM Medium Semi Flex Nib)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes


Leatherman1998 said:


> Would this work? (Heritance Nibs : Single Heritance 6MM Medium Semi Flex Nib)


----------

